
SOPA hearings adjourned until 2012 - llambda
http://livewire.talkingpointsmemo.com/updates/2896
======
pasbesoin
Just to point out, this is apparently not true. Updated information indicates
that Smith has scheduled another hearing on Wednesday, December 21. (Several
current threads on HN point to stories describing this.) Don't assume you have
until 2012 to oppose this legislation.

